# Fitting Fiamma Awning at Malvern



## cheetah12 (Jul 2, 2007)

I am looking to put an awning on my van and was advised that there may be some companies at the show at Malvern that would fit them then and there.
Does any one know if any companies that offer this service will be at the show next week?

If not can any one recommend where I could have an awning fitted within 50 miles of the Severn Bridge.

Thanks

Clare


----------



## hannah29 (Feb 13, 2006)

there is a company called bespoke satellite solutions (bss) that will be there. they deal in various external items for vans.....awnings being one of them although i am not sure if they do fiamma or omnistor.....they are a very good company and have fitted many items to our vans including our satellite system. we cannot fault them for their quality of workmanship and competitive prices.they are a father and son partnership. if you want to contact them, tell them what you want and get a price i am sure they will be happy to oblige, also tell them you want it fitting at the show and i am sure if they can they will....contact number is 01763 249 749 and its bernie you need to speak to.


----------



## ambegayo (Jan 7, 2007)

*Awnings at Malvern*

Sure Fiammi will have someone there, also Hillview Blinds, doing ormister,run by a nice guy called Brent. We know of this company, from our local Poole Dorset area. 
We have booked Malvern


----------



## RobMD (May 9, 2005)

Rose Awnings are at many shows and will fit on site.
They deal with Omnistor Awning and have a good reputation.

They made a good job of ours anyway.


----------



## Ginamo (Sep 5, 2006)

Its worth giving Johns Cross motorhomes a ring. They are main Fiamma agents and sometimes have a free fitting service at shows. They did ours at the NEC last year but I'm not sure if they will be at Malvern. They have a good website and are an excellent company.

Gina


----------



## Ginamo (Sep 5, 2006)

Its worth giving Johns Cross motorhomes a ring. They are main Fiamma agents and sometimes have a free fitting service at shows. They did ours at the NEC last year but I'm not sure if they will be at Malvern. They have a good website and are an excellent company.

Gina


----------



## cheetah12 (Jul 2, 2007)

Thanks to everyone who volunteered the names of awning people who may be at the show.

Today I have been following up your suggestions.
I rang BSS and spoke to son of Bernie. Yes they will be at the show but they will not fit awnings as they do not bring the equipment with them and you can never be sure of the weather.

He was a very nice chap who suggested that if I did not get any joy at the show to visit them in Cambridge and they could sort things out for me then.

Rose Awnings are now Cara Camp or Camp Cara - yes they will be there.
John Cross do not appear on the list of exhibitors.
The feedback I got from talking to these people is that there is most likely to be someone fitting Fiamma awning at the show but they did not know who -As I am going to France for the first time in the van this summer I need to buy some bits and bobs so will go in hope of finding the awning people as well.

Clare


----------



## boater (Jul 23, 2006)

Hi i had a fiama 4 metre awning fitted by the caravan hospital on the a48 youre side of cowbridge preveiously bought the awning from agent fiama intending to fit it myself caravan hospital charged me £95 not worth doing it yourself and made a good job of it too.


----------



## hannah29 (Feb 13, 2006)

hope you get one sorted cheetah....if you don't you could always call in at bss on route to france and have a free overnight on their cl whilst they fit the awning.....they are a good bunch and know their motorhomes.....bernie has lived in his with his missus full time for the last couple of years so do treat them with tlc


----------

